# A new home.



## Scaddadle (Oct 17, 2005)

I just thought up an idea that I could put my mantids in the large terrairum were i keep my cornivrous plants  . Since it gets moistrized each day, its the perfect place to keep them. I am going to need large amounts of fruit flies(for both mantids and plants), plus flying insects are natural prey for my Venus flytrap, hooded cobra ext.

wish me good luch


----------



## DMJ (Oct 17, 2005)

Arent you afraid your plants will eat your mantis?


----------



## Ian (Oct 18, 2005)

yeah...might not be such a good idea...what sort of size mantids are they, and what sort of size/species are the carni plants?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Scaddadle (Oct 18, 2005)

> Arent you afraid your plants will eat your mantis?


Not really. not unless they crawl deep into one of the pitcher plants. :shock: But I doubt that because mantids are not atracted to the scent the plants give off.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 18, 2005)

Scaddadle: You are correct about the mantis climbing deep into the pitcher plant, that may not happen... But a Venus fly trap will trap a mantis in an instant if it steps/falls on it.


----------



## Scaddadle (Oct 18, 2005)

Trust me, its not going to get trapped.The traps are to small for the mantid to get into. The worst thing that can happen is a leg getting caught in the sundew plant. Even then I could just pull the leg off the plant.


----------



## White Owl (Oct 20, 2005)

holy ...i want a venus fly trap. please let me know where I can get one


----------



## Andrew (Oct 20, 2005)

I wouldnt keep them in with sundews if I were you. What if the mantis falls onto one of them?

I wouldnt take the chance.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Ian (Oct 20, 2005)

White Owl, are you in the UK?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## funkyhunky (Oct 20, 2005)

where'd you get a sundew i want one


----------



## Scaddadle (Oct 21, 2005)

I got mine from a sort of herbelist convention thing. But I recomend you go to www.petflytrap.com. There they sell carnivouris plants, green houses, and soils. They even have a forrum which I'm a member of.


----------



## Ian (Oct 21, 2005)

There are a fair fews sites I know online that supply them in the UK, a really good one being www.littleshopofhorrors.co.uk

Although, quite pricey.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

